# MMS favorites?



## Obsidian (Sep 27, 2015)

I've been given a few samples of FO's from MMS and have loved them all. I really need to place a order one of these days, any suggestions?

I'm also wondering why we don't here more about this supplier. Is it the higher prices? I find their FO's are high quality. The ones I've tried are

Huckleberry FO- Doesn't smell like huckleberries but is wonderfully fruity without being too sweet. Add in a bit of lemongrass and get lemon poppyseed muffin scent. Sticks like crazy

Carrot FO- Love this one, sounds bizarre but it very fresh, sweet and green. Smells just like freshly dug carrots. sticks well

Intense almond FO- smells fantastic OOB, turns into playdoh in CP. Need to try it in lotion. Unfortunately sticks well, even lasted through two rebatching.

Jacob FO- I greatly dislike most mens cologne types scents but this one is amazing. Piney, deep, earthy, kind of sweet. Very masculine without smelling like a high school hallway.

Coconut FO- not a true freshly opened coconut, its sweeter but still really nice. Sticks well, discolors to a medium brown with a almost pinkish tint. A nice scent if you aren't expecting a suntan lotion scent.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 27, 2015)

This is MMS?


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 27, 2015)

https://www.thesage.com/index.html


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 27, 2015)

MMS = Majestic Mountain Sage. One of my favorite suppliers and I too have wondered why they aren't mentioned more often by others. They ship their FOs in glass, if that is a plus for you. 

I'm not a FOHO, but I did stumble across one FO from MMS that is an absolute favorite of mine and everyone else who smells it -- Autumn Afternoon. This clean woodsy herbaceous scent sticks really well -- I've had an unwrapped bar scenting my towel cabinet for over a year now and the scent is still distinct. It should play well to the guys, but I really like it too. 

I used 3% ppo but I might go to 4% next time I use it and see how that works. No acceleration, no ricing. It discolors to light tan -- the attached picture is of a beer soap I made a year or so ago. I forgot to add the FO to the batter, so the first pour (the bottom part of the bar) is the base soap w/o scent -- the beer is causing the soap to be a light tan. I remembered to add the FO to the batter (after saying a few bad words!) and finished the soap, so the rest of the soap is a slightly darker tan from the FO.

ETA: Hinoki Wood FO -- my notes list these scents from strongest to weakest: cedarwood, resin, musk, patchouli. Overall impression -- Warm, clean, masculine. Medium strength. No info on discoloration, acceleration, etc. because my husband is clearly allergic to this one, so it's not going to be used ever in my household. In fact, I won't even open the bottle when he's around. I have one 4 oz bottle less the few drops I used for testing and this FO needs to find a new home. Obsidian -- you have first dibs since you started this nice thread. I'm tempted by that Jacob FO you described so as a thank-you, if you want it, let me know and I'll ship it to you, my treat.

Moonlight Path is another one that just didn't appeal to me. Scent notes from strong to weak -- Musk, floral, woody. Overall -- light floral musk, feminine. I used it at 3% ppo in CP soap and it is just too femme for my tastes. No acceleration. Definitely sticks -- my mom has a bar at her bathroom sink and the scent is still going strong after a year or so. The soap I made was colored with rose clay, so I don't know if the FO discolors. 

Bitter Orange Orchid was an FO I got after a request from my stepson to make an orange clove scented soap. Scent notes from strong to weak -- Spice, orange, tart, tea leaf. Overall -- orange spice, unisex. Strong at 3% ppo -- on the edge of being too strong, in fact, so use with a light hand. Sticks. Definitely accelerates. No data on discoloration.


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 27, 2015)

That does sound really nice DeeAnna, I'm looking for a nice deep woodsy scent that is strong and sticks. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 27, 2015)

Obsidian- did their carrot FO accelerate for you? I have some of their vintage carrot FO from about 8 years or so ago before they discontinued it for a time, and it still smells awesome- just like fresh sweet carrots. I never used it in CP back then because people said it accelerated like crazy, but I used it in body butter. I've been hoarding the last ounce all these years because they had stopped selling it at that one point, and I just couldn't bring myself to use up my last bit. lol Since they are carrying it again, I'd love to buy more, but I'm very curious to know how it behaves in CP first.

Some of my MMS faves:

-ginger milk
-green tea
-intense almond (I'm surprised it turned to playdough on you, Obsidian. Mine always stays smelling almond-y like Jergen's lotion)
-love spell
-myrrh
-relaxation
-Somali rose
-white ginger and amber

MMS is also my go-to supplier for my lip balm flavor oils. I can't say enough good things about their flavor oils. They are awesome. All the ones I've used so far are strong, delicious, and long-lasting, except for coconut, but to be fair, I've yet to find a good coconut flavor anywhere that's strong and long-lasting.


IrishLass


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 27, 2015)

I only had a tiny little sample of the carrot, just enough to do three bars. It didn't accelerate but I don't remember if I used a SB or hand mixed it. I would be happy using it only in HP if needed.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks Obsidian! I think I'm going to go ahead and order some. 


IrishLass


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 27, 2015)

I edited my previous post to add 3 more FOs with an offer to send one to Obsidian -- please check it out!


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 27, 2015)

Oh, bummer! Looks like they discontinued their carrot FO again. I shall continue on with hoarding my last bit until they hopefully bring it back again. Heavy sigh.


IrishLass


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 27, 2015)

Man, I should have ordered the carrot last time I saw it Hopefully they bring it back again. 

Deeanna, thank you for the offer, I've sent a PM I've tried moonlight path from a different supplier and really liked it, might just have to try sage's version. I like powdery feminine scents too.

edits first post to include one more FO


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 27, 2015)

obsidian said:


> https://www.thesage.com/index.html



ty


----------



## Ktaggard (Sep 27, 2015)

Love, love, love MMS. My favs:
Coconut lemongrass - soap and bath & body - so good
Hydrogen - soap and b&b, and candle melts (I have a cult following with this one)
Welcome home - dead on dupe of salt city candle - great and strong
Spiced Gingerbread - best I've ever found and I've tried many!! Awesome in candles
Acorns and oaks leaves - fall, fall fall. Husband favorite.
Alice - wonderful orange blossom with a twist. I really like.


----------



## bonnyny (Sep 28, 2015)

MMS is one of my favorite fo suppliers as well:

Tassi Lavender
Sandalwood Vanilla
OMH
Green Clover & Aloe
Eucalyptus Spearmint

Fragrances last, easy to work with in milk soaps. The only problem (I had) with overheating was the Coconut Lemongrass - but love the scent.


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 28, 2015)

Toasted Coconut. So far it's the favorite coconut FO I've smelled. I'm not the Coconut FoHo that TVivian is, but I did receive a soap with her fav coconut in it and IMO, Toasted Coconut from MMS is better.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 28, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Toasted Coconut. So far it's the favorite coconut FO I've smelled. I'm not the Coconut FoHo that TVivian is, but I did receive a soap with her fav coconut in it and IMO, Toasted Coconut from MMS is better.




Favorites of the ones I tried! I didn't try this one haha..


----------



## Fisher (Oct 24, 2015)

some of my favorites from them

Vanilla Hazelnut- subtle, discolors to brown, very light and after 3 years my bars still smell lovely-my daughters favorite 

Myrrh

Frankincense= I blend with Myrrh


----------



## ozarkscents (Oct 24, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> I've been given a few samples of FO's from MMS and have loved them all. I really need to place a order one of these days, any suggestions?



I adore their Bitter Orange Orchid. It's great in CP soap and great in lotion.


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 24, 2015)

Their Green Tea is to die for. I don't order it any more, because the shipping fees to where I am on the east coast are more than I can justify paying. But I really miss it, I haven't found anything to replace it.


----------



## newbie (Oct 25, 2015)

I opened a page in the FO spreadsheet For MMS and I put a few of these reviews in, the ones that had some A/D and usage rates. There are lots of people who seem to have reviews on their scents so please fill in their sheet!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...yaTdRf1M/edit?authkey=CMTEtswL#gid=1231634072


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 26, 2015)

I might have to try the green tea, I've been looking for a good tea scent.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 26, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> I might have to try the green tea, I've been looking for a good tea scent.


 
It's awesome!


IrishLass


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 20, 2015)

Glad I found this thread.........was looking at their balms and realized I hadn't looked into their fragrance oils!

So it seems the higher prices are worth it because youc an use less? Hrmmmm!


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm going to be the descending vote.  I don't think their prices are a direct reflection of quality or concentration. I don't think anything I tried from them was better than what I got from FB.  I used their fragrances few years ago and they were hit or miss for me.  I didn't keep detailed notes but I'll contribute what I have. 

Acorn & Oak Leaves: didn't smell like fall to me.  It smells heavily perfumy and sticks very well.  I'm not sure how to describe it.  It is too heavy for me but I have a number of people who looooooved it.  Next time, I'm dropping the usage rate to 2.5% ppo or even less.  I think this is an FO that will make a great blender.

Honey Harvest:  this is nothing like L'occitane's Honey.  It has a definite bitter almond note.  It is also strong and survives cp well.  As much as I dislike bitter almond, I find that I can tolerate this FO.  Several people ask for it.  I ended up pouring the leftover HH on top of the leftover A&OL in small flower molds.  Those bars disappeared first.  I have bars from both of these that are about a year old and both are still strong.

Bergamot & Chamomile:  This one is not very strong and doesn't smell like much OOB or in a dry soap.  When wet, it becomes a clean lovely scent.  Holding well at over a year.  I love it.  It is different than BB's Bergamot&Chamomile. I ended up hoarding the bars I made with it for me.  They also were the first bars I made with added canola.  Who would have guessed that canola from Costco is a luxury oil? 

They had an unusual scent called Sake that I liked and it's now gone.  I also tried Hydrogen, Citrus and Basil and ended up mixing the 2 for a guy FO.  I have to look at what else I tried and update. 

I'm planning on placing an order for the 3 FOs above and add Green Tea and their version of L'occitane's Linden.  I'll be looking at the recommendations in this thread to add few testers to my order.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 21, 2015)

Toasted Coconut. I've also heard good things about their flavor oils, Banilla is on my to-buy list (waiting for a sale).


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 22, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Toasted Coconut. I've also heard good things about their flavor oils, Banilla is on my to-buy list (waiting for a sale).


 
I can vouch that their flavor oils are awesome, and if your taste buds are anything like mine, you will love their Vanilla Banilla- it's so versaltile. Not only is it great on it's own, but it mixes beautifully with other flavor oils such as root beer, mint, orange, chocolate, coffee, etc....


IrishLass


----------



## bbrown (Nov 29, 2015)

They have some of the best FO's I have tried.
Wild Mint and Ivy is amazingly fresh.  It's curing as we speak.  Some days I don't smell it, but today it is filling the room and is 3 weeks into cure.

Acorns & Oak Leaves is another favorite.  Holds up really well.

They have one of the best Honeysuckles I have ever used.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 29, 2015)

I have been ordering from MMS for several years now, and have never heard about a sale. They currently have a free shipping for orders of $200 or more, but that's as close to a sale as I've ever seen.

What they do offer on a regular basis are freebies you can claim based on the merchandise value you order. The freebies vary but are usually a selection of teas, chocolate bars, note cards, etc. Definitely nice things and I can vouch the chocolate is yummy! The freebies are in their "Gifts and Teas" section: https://www.thesage.com/catalog/GiftsandTeas.html


----------

